# ISDN Flats



## Zipper02 (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

ich soll für einen guten Kollegen von mir fragen ob es irgendwie noch ISDN Flatrates gibt.
DSL gibts noch nicht.

Wäre echt nett, wenn mir da einer weiterhelfen könnte.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Mai 2003)

Hallo,

tja, hm, die sind im letzten Jahrhundert ausgestorben. Nicht ganz, aber so ungefähr - leider. 

Gucke mal bei http://www.onlinekosten.de - dort solltest du auch fündig werden. Die einzige Chance besteht darin, dass ein regionaler Anbieter eine Flatrate anbietet.

Es grüßt ArneE,
der seit 1 1/2 Jahren aus dem gleichen Grund vergeblich eine ISDN-Flat sucht.


----------



## Zipper02 (28. Mai 2003)

hmm wird wohl nichts.
gibt es noch alternativen, ich habe da an sat gedacht.
was fallen da für kosten an ?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (28. Mai 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Zipper02 _
> *hmm wird wohl nichts.
> gibt es noch alternativen, ich habe da an sat gedacht.
> was fallen da für kosten an ? *


Habe ich auch schon nach geguckt. Der Nachteil von z.B. T-DSL via Satellit ist, dass nur Downstream unterstützt wird und weiterhin eine normale Leitung ins INet bestehen muss (d.h. normale INet-Gebühren + T-DSL via Satellit-Gebühren).
Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich mich mit der Thematik genauer beschäftigt hatte, bot nur Tiscalli Up & Downstream an (was einer Flatrate gleich käme). Diese kostete aber umgerechnet 250,- Euro / Monat. Daher schied sie auch aus ...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. Mai 2003)

Meine Recherche ergab:

Arcor müsste für 24,95 Euro eine Flatrate anbieten, jedoch scherint diese von einen Telefonanschluss von Arcor abhängig zu sein...


----------



## Zipper02 (29. Mai 2003)

arcor ist nur in bestimmten städten verfügbar


----------



## SprotteSH (2. Juni 2003)

Was spricht denn gegen die gute alte ...T.euerkom mit ...T.-DSL und ISDN-xxl? 

Zumindest DSL-light sollte doch gehen, oder?!

Und DSL-Flat-Provider gibt es ja nun wie Sand am Meer, oder?!


----------



## Zipper02 (2. Juni 2003)

dsl light geht leider auch nicht.
er hat schon nachgefragt.


----------



## schwarzfahrer (6. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *Habe ich auch schon nach geguckt. Der Nachteil von z.B. T-DSL via Satellit ist, dass nur Downstream unterstützt wird und weiterhin eine normale Leitung ins INet bestehen muss (d.h. normale INet-Gebühren + T-DSL via Satellit-Gebühren).
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt, als ich mich mit der Thematik genauer beschäftigt hatte, bot nur Tiscalli Up & Downstream an (was einer Flatrate gleich käme). Diese kostete aber umgerechnet 250,- Euro / Monat. Daher schied sie auch aus ... *



Ich wollte auch mit Sky-DSL zu Tiscali.

Gut, 250 Euro sind es inzwischen nicht mehr, aber wenn man sich nicht gleich auf 3 oder 4 Jahre verpflichtet zahlt man sich an der Hardware dumm und dämlich. Anders bei gewöhlichem DSL bei Telekom und Co. muss die eh schon viel viel teurere Hardware gekauft werden!


----------



## SiNiE (26. Juli 2003)

also wenn ihr in seevetal wohnt surft doch mal zu http://www.ewetel.de... das ist ein regionaler netzanbieter, wo man sich afaik auch 2kanal flats holen kann... man musss aber einen telefon anschluss bei ewetel mit kaufen.....

mfg SiNiE


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2003)

Klar, wir liegen in der EWEtel-Region. Alle Orte um unseren Einwahlknoten sind ausgebaut, nur wie halt nicht. Und wir stehen auch nicht auf der Liste der als nächstes ausgebauten Orte


----------



## Avariel (30. Juli 2003)

Hey ArneE, wohnst du zufällig im gleichen Kaff wie ich? Die Situation kommt mir schmerzlich bekannt vor...
Bei uns hat mittlerweile sogar schon die eine Hälfte des Dorfes DSL. Für die andere Hälfte (meine Hälfte  ) existieren aber keine weiteren Ausbaupläne, lohnt sich nicht.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (30. Juli 2003)

100% ACK.

Genauso geht's mir auch


----------



## sam (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ArneE _
> *100% ACK.
> 
> Genauso geht's mir auch  *


Ratet mal wem das noch so geht


----------



## Avariel (5. August 2003)

Na wenigstens bin ich in guter Gesellschaft


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (22. August 2003)

Hier in Oberhausen und Mülheim a.d. Ruhr gibt's noch meocom. Die bieten eine Flat-Rate für 24,95 € im Monat an. Dafür bieten die Säcke nur QDSL als DSL-Alternative an und das ist mir wesentlich zu teuer. Und meine Eltern wollen bei meocom bleiben, weil da die Telefonkosten viel günstiger sind als bei der Telekom.

Naja, was soll's... scheint als könnte ich glücklich sein, eine ISDN-Flat erwischt zu haben...


----------



## AKM<2b> (25. August 2003)

Eine kleine Geschichte zum Thema DSL:

Ich wohne in Berlin und wie es der Wunsch vieler Junger Männer ist interressierte ich mich für eine DSL Flatrate. Ich schaute im Internet nach und der DSL Checker sagte : " Du Toobi im Prinzip ist bei Dir DSL möglich". Ich konnte ein lächeln nicht unterdrücken und bestellte bei Cool-T eine Flatrate. Nach zwei Wochen kam ein Brief in dem Stand : DSL geht bei Ihnen doch nicht. Tschüss deine Telekom.
Begründung : Pustekuchen. 

Da hab ich dann aufgegeben. nach 3 Monaten sagte ein Bekannter der bei der Telekom arbeitete er guckt mal nach was sich da machen lässt. 
Er fand raus das bei uns Kupferkabel liegen und das der nächste Knotenpunkt  lediglich 2,4 km entfernt ist. Er schaute in die interne Datenbank und bemerkte das da anstatt der 2,4 km der erschreckende Wert von 8 km drinstand. 

Naja er hats geändert  und nun krieg ich doch DSL. Knorke oder? 
Also einfach mal druck machen und sagen das die nochmal nachgucken sollen.

2b


----------



## Avariel (25. August 2003)

Druck machen hilft in meinem Fall wohl leider nix. Wir sind mittlerweile ein kleiner Kreis von ca. 12 Personen, und wechseln uns beim 'im T-Punkt vorbeischneien und DSL verlangen' ab. Hab die sogar schon so weit gelöchert das ein Techniker von denen die Strecke zu uns raus nochmal nachgemessen hat. Hilft aber alles nix. Aber wir bleiben dran und nerven so lange bis wir kriegen was wir wollen


----------



## AngelRipper (8. Oktober 2003)

Ich wohn in nem kleinen dorf wo weit und breit nur Glasfaserleitungen liegen und Arcor nicht verfügbar ist. Ich hab zur Zeit AOL 90 h im monat für rund 40,- € was 1. hinten und vorne nicht reicht und 2. als Schüler ziemlich Teuer ist (hab noch rund 100 € Bussfahrkarte zur Schule im Monat zu bezahlen). 

Gibt es wirklich keine Alternativen? Müsste die Telekom nicht ISDN Flatrates zu DSL Tarifen ( oder vielleicht auch ein bischen mehr ) bei Leuten bei denen sies versaut haben anbieten? Ich würd schon so 50 € im Monat locker machen wenn ich nur dafür den ganzen Monat rein könnte.

ps.: Regionale Anbieter gibts bei uns auch net... jedenfalls nicht das ich wüste (Niedersachsen)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (8. Oktober 2003)

Nein, muss die Telekom nicht.

Da sitzen wir im selben Boot - regionale Anbieter gibt's net - und Telekom wird unseren Einwahlknoten wohl auch nicht ausbauen. Da haben wir die "Gesäß"-Karte gezogen - so sieht's leider aus


----------



## bcvsoul (10. Dezember 2003)

*isdn-flatrate*

Auch ich leide ...
Ich hab mich jetzt auch 60h bei Teledings festgelegt und da ich xxL habe benutze 
ich noch 1&1 an Sonn.- und Feiertagen ( 7 euronen im Monat).

Ansonnsten ... weiß ich auch nicht mehr

Axo diese ToTango kakke könnt ihr getrost vergessen.

mfg soul


----------



## SiNiE (10. Dezember 2003)

mhhh von arcor gibt es jetzt neue tarife wo man auch samstags umsonst surfen kann.... und halt die bestehende flatrate


----------



## dimix (6. Januar 2004)

*ISDN-Flatrate*

Im Raum Dortmund gibt es einen regionalen Anbieter der eine DSL-Flatrate inkl. Zugang, inkl. Hardware und inkl. ISDN-Anschluß, also auch inkl. Grundgebühren für komplett € 40,- anbietet.
Man muss nur noch zusätzlich die Telefongespräche zu auf Basis von 50% der T-Kom-Tarife zahlen.

Einziger Nachteil: Das DSL ist wesentlich langsamer (256kb)

Nur mal so zur Info

Gruß
dimix


----------



## knulp (10. Januar 2004)

Da wo es kein DSL gibt, gibt es erst recht kein arcor.


----------

